# New Lutron dimmer not as bright as old rheostat dimmer... Why?



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just installed a second Lutron dimmer in a dining room. The first was installed primarily b/c the HO wanted to update the look (original round knob dimmer worked fine). EDIT: There is only one dimmer on the circuit (the 'second' refers to a replacement of the first...)

As soon as the new dimmer was installed, we noticed the dimmer at max did not produce the same brightness as before. The incandescent bulbs are unchanged, Light is steady ( no flickers / cycling) and the switch was wired correctly. I figured it was a bad dimmer, so went and got a C/L dimmer, also from Lutron, but ended up with the same result.

Are the new dimmers 'eating' a noticeable percentage of the wattage? (It's almost like the 60W bulbs are only producing 50W).

FWIW, if the new dimmers aren't eating wattage, the only other difference I can perceive is with grounding, but don't know if this would be a cause... The original rheostat was ungrounded. There is no ground wire available, and the line in is Romex, not BX. The Lutron, being new, has a ground wire. Is there any reason to believe that with the Lutron not being grounded that it is somehow losing performance? If this last is the case, please explain.

TIA


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The missing ground shouldn't make any difference in that respect. Can't say I've encountered that problem, though it's been ages since I even saw a rheostat.

Just to make sure it's not a perceptual hiccup, have you tried jumpering across the dimmer to see if the light level actually increases significantly when doing so?

Edit: Just re-read and see it's a _second_ dimmer. Three-way configuration, or in series?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Model number of dimmer, please.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> ...
> Edit: Just re-read and see it's a _second_ dimmer. Three-way configuration, or in series?


Sorry to confuse: There is only one dimmer. "Second" refers to the fact that I replaced the first one, thinking it was defective.



Tinstaafl said:


> The missing ground shouldn't make any difference in that respect.


That's what I figured... but had to put it in the post, just in case.



Tinstaafl said:


> Can't say I've encountered that problem, though it's been ages since I even saw a rheostat.
> 
> Just to make sure it's not a perceptual hiccup, have you tried jumpering across the dimmer to see if the light level actually increases significantly when doing so?



I should try jumpering. But it is definately 'percieved' to be dimmer than the Rheostat was. We both noticed it (me when I first installed it, and she, when she came home from work...).


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> model number of dimmer, please.


dvwcl-153ph-wh


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you dimming CFLs or incandescents?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you check the range adjustment?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

This look familiar?


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Are you dimming CFLs or incandescents?


Incandescents.

*Edit: ... Range adjustment. The first one did not have one. The second... (RTFM = FaceSlap)*

*That should be the ticket.*

*@ **Tinstaafl** and *480sparky ... *thanks for the help!*


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Panzer5 said:


> Incandescents.



What's the total wattage?


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What's the total wattage?


360 - using the recommended bulbs for the chandalier. It is the only light on the circuit.

I don't think that's the issue given the light was bright when the rheostat was the switch and dimmer when the Lutron was installed. Further, it says its a 600W 120 V dimmer...

I think the adjustment might be the ticket - will know tomorrow...


----------

